# [Wet Thumb Forum]-what shoud i change?



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!

any sugestions of what shoud i change in the aquascape?


























thanks!

hello from Portugal


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!

any sugestions of what shoud i change in the aquascape?


























thanks!

hello from Portugal


----------



## Ron Nelson (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm not a master at aquascaping but, the first thing I would do is try and find some plants with red to add to the tank for contrast. It looks like everything is almost the same color to my eyes.

HTH,
Ron


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I find the tank interesting. A tank with plants of the same/similar color is interesting, allowing the contrasting leaf shapes to give the only contrast. It's something I've wondered about for a while now and I think you've succeeded. It's similar to a black and white photograph. You don't neccessarily need color to make it look artisitic. If you are trying to go for a mono-color piece of art (aquascape), you did a nice job.

Now to answer your question:
"any sugestions of what shoud i change in the aquascape?"

I think the crypt (I think it's a crypt) in the front right should be removed/replaced/moved. Moving it more into the grassy area is an idea. Maybe place it at the golden ratio. From the pictures it already appears to be the plant that draws my focus. Placing it at the golden ratio would be ideal.

Is it possible to snap a picture from the front of the tank?

Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

One thing you should change is your hood, it looks like you have a lot of "spill off" of light with that hood. The back of your wall looks like an alien space ship is landing on top of it. If u built the hood yourself, try reflective mylar (not aluminum foil which heats up) and it will reflect the light back into the tank.

Im an English teacher in school, not in this forum. Hence, I spell, you spell, we all spell bad.


----------



## ckhv420 (Oct 3, 2003)

Hello taslixado,

IMHO, the right side of the tank look promising. The left side can be a little stronger. The foreground riccia can be trimmed a bit to be less "plateform" like. May I suggest wrapping the riccia on small rocks and create a mossed-boulder effect. Should you place the stones in the classic three-stone layout, it can work very well with the stem plants around them.

Please keep us update!

ckhv420


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

I agree...your background plants should "cradle" your foreground...It looks as if you dropped a slab of sod in there...overall, it has potential though..just a little more work.

----------------------------
Fish Slapping Extraordinaire


----------

